# Mini Mystery Muscle Bike (I.D. Help)



## Bike from the Dead (Feb 4, 2020)

When Dad bought a pedal car or something (I asked him, but he doesn’t remember) from one of Mom’s friends at her workplace several years ago, this bike was thrown in with it. It was the guy’s own bike he had as a child, but he had no use for it anymore.

I hadn’t really paid the bike any mind until about 2 years ago when I really got into bikes. It had been sitting on the floor in the back of our detached garage for years, and when I took a good long look at it, I realized it might be an obscure muscle bike from the 1970s, based on the ape hanger handlebars and the rotted-out banana seat.

So far, this bike has baffled me. It has a Toledo headbadge, Western Flyer handlebar grips, and a sticker on the seat tube that reads “Made in West Germany.” I’ve tried to figure out what exactly it is that I’ve got here, but I haven’t been able to find a photo of another bike like it. I think it would’ve had either 16” or 20” wheels, but since I don’t have any that small, I can’t say for sure. I did find a serial number underneath the bottom bracket, but it’s tough to read. Can anyone tell me what kind of bike this is?


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 4, 2020)

The handlebars look like early stingray.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 4, 2020)

Looking at the frame construction and details, I'd say that's from the late 40's early 50's.


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Feb 4, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Looking at the frame construction and details, I'd say that's from the 40's.



Really? Huh, for some reason I never even considered that it could be that old. Then again, Germany was split in 2 after WW2, so it's possible that it had been built sometime after WW2, and then customized sometime in the '60s or '70s to look like a Stingray. _The plot thickens! _Thanks for your input. You gave me a new perspective on this curious little bike.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 4, 2020)

Here's a later model (60's)


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 4, 2020)

Another clue..........  https://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/78-puch-series-toledo-light-weight-171853834


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Feb 6, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Here's a later model (60's)
> 
> View attachment 1135390



According to Starnger on ratrodbikes.com, what I've got is a Heidemann Werke bike from the early 1950s, but the photo he shared with me didn't match as closely to my bike as this photo. The frame shape looks similar, but unlike mine, this bike has a lugged frame, which I'm told is more common for European bikes. Know anyone who might know more about these kind of bikes, or where I could find more photos of this brand/style of bike?


----------

